# Booking French Vet on line



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Has anyone ever booked their dog in at the vets in France for its return trip worming etc using the internet?

We usually make an appointment on arrival in France for when we come back to the UK. It does work very well but we wondered if we could save some time by booking on line? 

I know lots of people just turn up but last time we came back into the UK with our dog there were lots of people waiting and it was great to already have an appointment.  

Any thoughts appreciated.

Thanks 

JJ


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

Hi JJ
We always phone and make a booking the day we make our ferry bookings.

Works well, regards, Brian.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks Brian - which Vet do you use ? - We found a good one in Ardres but have usually called in to make the appointment.

JJ


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

OK, sorry for taking a while to respond. 

It may not suit you because we like to avoid all the hassle around Calais and prefer to use a VERY friendly vet in Le Portel near Boulogne. There is an Aire at Le Portel a short distance away from the surgery. The vet details are:
Mathieu Demoury
62 Boulevard du General de Gaulle
62480 Le Portel
Tel: 03 21 33 35 33

He and his staff understand english. 

We generally arrange an appointment for 9 am, travel to Calais, Carre Four or Le Clerc to do last minute shopping then go to the aire near the calais harbour entrance for the night. Next morning short trip to ferry - voila!

BTW his rates are SO much less than the UK vets and we have all the innoculations done there - except the Rabies because the UK innoculation is valid for 3 years now whereas the French is still only for one year - same preparation??

Regards, Brian.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

venturer said:


> OK, sorry for taking a while to respond.
> 
> It may not suit you because we like to avoid all the hassle around Calais and prefer to use a VERY friendly vet in Le Portel near Boulogne. There is an Aire at Le Portel a short distance away from the surgery. The vet details are:
> Mathieu Demoury
> ...


That's very useful Brian thanks very much - we had our Rabies done a few weeks ago and I noticed it had gone from 2 to 3 years.

Thanks also for the info on the Aires

Rgds - Bob - JJ


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi we used the one in Ardes last year very impressed with the service and price €34. This year we just turned up at about 11.00 and got told to come back at 14.00 so we tried the one near to the Calais Plage Aire where we were staying, expecting a much higher price but no just €38 and again very good service. That's for a cat by the way.

Its down the Boulevard General de Gaulle, turn left out of the Aire, right at the roundabout, straight over the next one and its on your left, you can park outside.

Olley


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

If the town where the vet is you want to use has a tourist office they will also book an appointment for you.

This year as we are going a different way we are going to Joinville as the aire is near the vets. We asked the tourist office just to see and we received an email the other day to say the vet appointment was on June 27th at 6 pm. Great.


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

zulurita said:


> If the town where the vet is you want to use has a tourist office they will also book an appointment for you.
> 
> This year as we are going a different way we are going to Joinville as the aire is near the vets. We asked the tourist office just to see and we received an email the other day to say the vet appointment was on June 27th at 6 pm. Great.


Thanks for that Rita, very useful information.

Anne


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

zulurita said:


> If the town where the vet is you want to use has a tourist office they will also book an appointment for you.
> 
> This year as we are going a different way we are going to Joinville as the aire is near the vets. We asked the tourist office just to see and we received an email the other day to say the vet appointment was on June 27th at 6 pm. Great.


Excellent idea - thanks very much - our springer Ellie is counting the days!

Bob JJ


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi we used the one in Ardes last year very impressed with the service and price €34. This year we just turned up at about 11.00 and got told to come back at 14.00 so we tried the one near to the Calais Plage Aire where we were staying, expecting a much higher price but no just €38 and again very good service. That's for a cat by the way.
> 
> Its down the Boulevard General de Gaulle, turn left out of the Aire, right at the roundabout, straight over the next one and its on your left, you can park outside.
> 
> Olley


Thanks for the info Olley - yes one of the nice things about Ardres is the excellent Car Park right outside and as you say their service is excellent.

Bob - JJ


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vets in France*

Hi

There is a UK based firm that will make the bookings on your behalf - for a premium of course.

I would follow the advice of asking the local tourist office.

Russell


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Vets in France*



Rapide561 said:



> Hi
> 
> There is a UK based firm that will make the bookings on your behalf - for a premium of course.
> 
> ...


www.dogsaway.co.uk


----------



## Mardie (May 14, 2007)

Hi, just booked the vet in Ardres. Found e-mail address and used my limited french to try to make an appointment. The reply came back about three days later in perfect english. There also appears to be a camp site (St. Louis) about 1km away but it doesn't seem like they open until the 22nd March so will have to wait to see how my french is with them.

Mardie


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, we had our two miscreants pet passported in May last year, we are going to France in July this year, will they need a rabies 'top up' before we go?

Cheers MnD


----------



## Mardie (May 14, 2007)

When the PP started it was one year, but has now gone to every two years for France. Expect there will be someone who is more knowledgeable than myself reading this. Just know I was surprised when the vet said we didn't have to have it done for anothe year - Mardie


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Mardie said:


> Hi, just booked the vet in Ardres. Found e-mail address and used my limited french to try to make an appointment. The reply came back about three days later in perfect english. There also appears to be a camp site (St. Louis) about 1km away but it doesn't seem like they open until the 22nd March so will have to wait to see how my french is with them.
> 
> Mardie


Hi Mardie - yes we've been on the St. Louis camp site a few times - it is very good and convenient to the Vet in Ardres but not cheap. Their English is excellent and they do use the Internet - email address - [email protected] contact is Carine and dominique Sanson.

Bob JJ


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Hi, we had our two miscreants pet passported in May last year, we are going to France in July this year, will they need a rabies 'top up' before we go?
> 
> Cheers MnD


Hi MnD - You need to check what is stamped in the Passport. When we first started going to France the duration of the Rabies was 1 year, then it went to 2 now we have had it done and the vet has stamped it for 3 years. Be very careful you do not let it lapse else you have to start all over again. Check also with Defra.

When you come back make sure you understand the the 24 hour rule for the return trip re the worming and Flea treatment.

Bob JJ


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Another Springer :wink:  

Mardie yes don't forget the tick and worm treatment must be done at least 24 hours before travel back to UK.

You only have between 24 and 48 hours to travel back to UK (that is when the dog is checked in at Ferry/shuttle). turn up after 48 hours and you will have to do the tick and worm treatment again.

CHECK PETS PASSPORT after treatment, make sure DATE, TIME, VETS SIGNATURE AND STAMP are all there and correct. They can and do make mistakes. As tick and worm treatment are on different pages double check, best to be sure before leaving vets.


----------



## 128627 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Vet addresses in France*

Can anyone please update the information on finding a vet in France for the "tick and tapworm" treatment. I shall be travelling in mid to late January 2010 and need to find a vet adjacent to a Channel port for the treatment. I don't want to spend too long on a boat so possibly the train may be the answer.

All advice eagerly awaited with thanks in anticipation.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Vets in Calais*

Her's the info for Ardres - We have been quite a few times - just come back - excellent.

DR BOUTIERE, Clinique Veterinaire du Camp du Drap d'Or, 
47 rue Commandant Queval Ardres 62610 tel 0321354003 fax 0321823033

Email:

[email protected]

Bob


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

I concur with jollyjack, he supplied the details to us of this vet and we found them most helpful. Plenty of parking outside their surgery but check that it's not market day as the parking area is filled with stalls otherwise!


----------

